# [GLSL] Shader Programmierer gesucht



## badday (3. Januar 2011)

Moin zusammen,

das 7bitfaster Team ist im Moment auf der Suche nach einem Shader-Programmierer (GLSL) für das 3D-online Echtzeitstrategie-Spiel http://www.galaxy-under-fire.de/ . Wir sind gerade dabei, alles für ein Alpha-Release vorzubereiten und daher geht es momentan noch um einige optische Verbesserungen. Die Website wird auch neu gestaltet und erweitert im Moment, daher sollte man durch sie keine Rückschlüsse auf die Qualität des Spiels ziehen  .

Es handelt sich um ein Projekt aus Freiwilligen, die einfach Spaß daran haben und nunmehr schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren an dem Projekt arbeiten. Wir sind momentan 6 Leute. Wir bieten ein professionelles Umfeld, es handelt sich nicht um ein Projekt ala "Spieleprogrammieren ist toll, das will ich auch mal machen".

Potenzielle Interessenten sollten folgende Anforderungen erfüllen:
* Erfahrung und Referenzen in GLSL
* rudimentäre C++-Kenntnisse sind von Vorteil
* Kenntnisse von Irrlicht wären optimal
* Durchhaltevermögen
* Zuverlässigkeit
* Motivation
* Zeit


Das Spiel ist wie erwähnt ein 3D-Spiel aus dem Genre SciFi-Echtzeitstrategie. Wir programmieren plattformübergreifend, daher fiel die Wahl auf GLSL und nicht etwa HLSL.

Sollte also jemand von euch Interesse haben, möge er sich bei mir melden. Entweder direkt hier im Forum oder via Mail an 0bad0day0<ät>07bit0faster0<dod>de (jeweils ohne die Null).


Gruß,

badday


----------



## BassBox (3. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mich gerne beteiligen, aber ich habe keine kentnisse in GLSL. Ich kenne mich in html, CSS und einen haufen anderer Sprachen aus, die aber zum webpagedesign unbrauchbar sind (assembler,blitzbasic...). Kann ich euch vieleicht irgendiwe helfen.
LG
BassBox


----------



## badday (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,

also Webprogrammierer brauchen wir im Moment nicht. Dennoch kannst du mir gerne eine PM schreiben, welche weiteren Kenntnisse zu hast (vorzugsweise mit Referenzen).

Beste Grüße,

badday


----------

